# Disabling/Enabling Cubase Instrument Tracks "Missing Input 1"



## jononotbono (Jul 23, 2016)

I've just embarked on creating a new Template using Cubase Pro 8.5 and VEPro. I was using Rack Instruments but have now switched to using Instrument tracks with assigned Midi Tracks so I can make use of the Disable Track feature. So far my Template is at 345 tracks and when all Instrument tracks are disabled (and VEPro on my slave PC is pre loaded) it takes about 2 seconds for the template to load. It's highly impressive. Using what I need and when I need it (with only those things appearing in the Mixconsole) absolutely wonderful).

So I load the template to continue working on it today, Enable an Instrument track to check it and I notice that the midi tracks say "Missing: Input 1". This is a bit of a bummer. Is this a known problem? If so, is there a way to fix this? It seriously puts a downer on this almost incredible solution to having a template of everything at my finger tips!

I know this sounds insane but has anyone actually tried making a template by using VEPro and assigning 1 Instrument track to 1 Instance of VEPro? I know, I know, it would be ridiculous but...

Jono


----------



## lucor (Jul 23, 2016)

I'll take a look if I have a similar problem.
One question though, why are you using both the disable feature and VEPro? Usually people use either or. If they use the disable feature, then it's with either one instrument track for every articulation, or with one instrument track per instrument and expression maps.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks! I can't understand why it forgets where it should be assigned.

The reason I am doing this, or at least trying it out, is because I'm trying out using both. Everything loads fine on the slave, but using An instrument track with midi tracks linked to it firstly gives me the option to disable to instrument which then reduces the number of Stereo Outputs on my Master Computer and reducing the number of Stereo Outputs speeds up the machine. Also having an Instrument track (instead of all being Midi tracks linked to Racks) allows me to click on the Instrument track and it immediately goes to that track in the Mixconsole which makes navigating the Mixconsole much quicker rather than scrolling through hundreds and hundreds of Audio Outputs (if that makes sense). By clicking on the Instrument track, it at least takes me to the area in the mix console where the other Audio Outputs are. I particularly love that when an Instrument track is Disabled, only the Enabled tracks are visible which also makes navigating the Mixconsole a lot easier.

I know I am just trying a few things out and many people do things in different ways but I thought it would be quite cool to use both Worlds of VEPro and Disabled Tracks.

Oh, and the template in Cubase loads in 2 seconds when fully disabled. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 23, 2016)

Do you have 8.5.20?

I believed that they fixed that issue, but maybe is something else?


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 23, 2016)

I do and I have just trashed Prefs so I need to now see if this has helped. I'll report back in case anyone is interested in whether this works.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 23, 2016)

Ok, it's still not working. Here's a short video I just made to show exactly what is happening. Rather frustrating.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello again, 



jononotbono said:


> Ok, it's still not working. Here's a short video I just made to show exactly what is happening. Rather frustrating.




Was the template created on the 8.5.20 version? It if was created on a previous version the issue might remain, you will then have to open it on the latest version, save it (probably rename it) and then it should be fine. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 25, 2016)

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Hello again,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Guillermo. I built this template completely from scratch (after trashing Prefs) on Cubase 8.5.20.
I am using VEPro to host the instruments. I can make another video showing all the routing if needs be but I can't for the life of me figure out why the Midi Routing is usually all wrong upon Enabling an Instrument Track.

Jono


----------



## earthwalk (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi Jono, I was wondering if you found a solution regarding the disable/enable tracks which mess up the midi inputs.
I'm running into the same problem, even after updating to latest cubase 9 pro update. Just found out the hard way after building my template with vepro...aaaargghhh! There should be a locked together function somewhere!


----------



## samphony (Dec 27, 2017)

I’m working on a feature and the collaboration involves Nuendo and Cubase. On our rigs this issue remains as Cubase 9.01 and Nuendo 7.1 forget midi inputs from time to time.

I’ll give 9.5 a spin and Nuendo 8 if I find the time.

As delivery happens in Pro Tools anyways I can confidently write In logic and do audio and collab sessions with Cubendo and dub delivery in pro tools so all is good.

But for people who completely rely on Cubase this should not happen. Especially not in brand new non template projects!


----------



## miguelgoncalves (Mar 10, 2020)

Sorry to revive such an old thread, but I'm still having this issue on 10.5.12. Anyone else?

I contacted Steinberg about a year ago and they said "We have created an internal case addressed to our development team.", but nothing so far.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 10, 2020)

miguelgoncalves said:


> Sorry to revive such an old thread, but I'm still having this issue on 10.5.12. Anyone else?
> 
> I contacted Steinberg about a year ago and they said "We have created an internal case addressed to our development team.", but nothing so far.



Ok, so curiously, are you using a template that was built in a previous version to Cubase 10.5?


----------



## miguelgoncalves (Mar 10, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Ok, so curiously, are you using a template that was built in a previous version to Cubase 10.5?



Whenever there's a Cubase update I test this bug in a blank new session.
If you mean in terms of work, then yes, I've been fine tuning my template since 9.5


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 10, 2020)

miguelgoncalves said:


> Whenever there's a Cubase update I test this bug in a blank new session.
> If you mean in terms of work, then yes, I've been fine tuning my template since 9.5



It's likely this bug has carried over.

When a new version of Cubase is installed, it will automatically copy over all preferences which is why this shit is still likely to be happening. 

When I install a new version of Cubase, I rename the Cubase preference folder so the new version can't find it and then install brand new Preferences.

I then copy over only LE, PLE and Key Commands into the new Prefs and just do the preferences from scratch for that version. Doing this has resulted in Cubase just always running smoothly.

I have this same problem you have because I started building my template in an earlier version of Cubase and therefore going to rebuild it in 10.5 soon.

Just sharing my opinions and experience trying to get to bottom of this stuff. Hope you sort it out without a rebuild but for me, a rebuild is gonna be the only answer.


----------



## miguelgoncalves (Mar 10, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> It's likely this bug has carried over.
> 
> When a new version of Cubase is installed, it will automatically copy over all preferences which is why this shit is still likely to be happening.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice! I'll give it a try when I can.

For now I've been using VE Pro (same machine) and enabling/disabling instruments via MIDI. It's been working fine, but I'd rather have it all running within Cubase.


----------



## Sub3OneDay (Sep 7, 2020)

miguelgoncalves said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'll give it a try when I can.
> 
> For now I've been using VE Pro (same machine) and enabling/disabling instruments via MIDI. It's been working fine, but I'd rather have it all running within Cubase.



Did you find a solution to this?

I have the same set up as you and a (or similar) issue. I have a midi track that is fed from a instrument track. If I disable the instrument track and then enable it later, the midi in on the midi track remains as "Missing input".

Not helpful as I want to be disable a lot of my instrument tracks to save resources (my template has a a lot of them, so don't want them all sitting there sucking up resource when I don't need them).


----------



## Tim_Wells (Sep 7, 2020)

I don't use templates, but I have the exact same "missing input" problem in version 10.0.60 when disabling instrument tracks. It has nothing to do with previous Cubase versions, in my case.

Now I just inactivate the instrument, since Disable doesn't work properly. Probably doesn't save as many resources, though.


----------



## method1 (Sep 7, 2020)

It's a known bug in cubase, still not fixed.
The best options are one instance per track with key switches, or use VEPRO to host and enable/disable your instruments.


----------



## greggybud (Sep 7, 2020)

method1 said:


> It's a known bug in cubase, still not fixed.



In one of the prior C10.5 versions this appeared fixed, but I think parts of this issue(s) is back.

Attached is a .gif showing the following:

1. create instrument track and add 3 midi tracks. Check the midi outs and behavior is as expected.
2. disable the instrument track, then enable the instrument track. Everything behaves as expected.
3. now create a 2nd instrument track and add 3 midi tracks. Check the midi outs.
4. disable the instrument track, then enable the instrument tracks.
5. once enabled you will see "missing..."

All subsequent added instrument tracks I believe will show wrong behavior.

Someone else in the Cubase forum brought this to my attention a few weeks ago, and as a beta tester, I submitted it.

However, IMO, it's very important to document and construct repros of any enable/disable issues because it appears there have been too many variations of enable/disable over the past 2 years, and it's difficult to tell what is and what is not related. Anyway, if this is what is being referred to, it is known.



jononotbono said:


> Ok, so curiously, are you using a template that was built in a previous version to Cubase 10.5?



Yes, to my knowledge, you need to use a template that was built in a current version. (C10.5) I won't go as far as to say a template created in a prior version won't work, but testing showed it working always with a new template. Unfortunately it appears in recent updates enable/disable issues coming back when it was thought this was fixed. And, thank Guy (noiseboyuk) and his beta persistence or this issue would have never even been fixed. It's been known for years.



jononotbono said:


> It's likely this bug has carried over.
> 
> When a new version of Cubase is installed, it will automatically copy over all preferences which is why this shit is still likely to be happening.
> 
> ...



Absolutely yes! Too bad this can't be made a sticky.

It's imperative to rename, trash or hide any prior versions of Cubase. If you don't, after trashing preferences, old or corrupted content can be re-imported into your new version. IMO this has become one of the most common issues with users who may trash preferences, then re-start without hiding any prior versions of Cubase. Same thing if using Safe Mode vs. trashing.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 7, 2020)

greggybud said:


> In one of the prior C10.5 versions this appeared fixed, but I think parts of this issue(s) is back.
> 
> Attached is a .gif showing the following:
> 
> ...



Yeah a complete template rebuild is necessary if you have a template from previous versions. It’s annoying but has to be done.


----------



## method1 (Sep 7, 2020)

The issue is related to the VST ID which is numerical, since cubase does not remember the VST ID, it cannot route tracks to the instrument. When re-enabling tracks, cubase assigns a new ID every time.

That's why in @greggybud 's example the bug appears when adding a 2nd instrument, cubase jumbles the VST IDs.

The bug persists in the latest cubase.


----------



## Oliver (Sep 7, 2020)

as cubase support guy told me some time ago it will maybe never fixed because its nearly impossible to fix


----------



## Henu (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm always using "all midi inputs" and it has never given me any problems with enabling/disabling. If you're in a situation where you could use the same, try that out, it should last eternally assigned.


----------



## method1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Henu said:


> I'm always using "all midi inputs" and it has never given me any problems with enabling/disabling. If you're in a situation where you could use the same, try that out, it should last eternally assigned.



Can you explain that a bit more?
I also generally "all midi inputs" on midi tracks but it doesn't make any difference to this particular issue, since it's to do with the outputs not the inputs.


----------



## Henu (Sep 7, 2020)

Ahhh, sorry- I have seemed to read a bit too hastily. So it seems that this trick was completely redundant in this case. :(


----------



## greggybud (Sep 7, 2020)

Oliver said:


> as cubase support guy told me some time ago it will maybe never fixed because its nearly impossible to fix


It _was_ thoroughly tested and fixed once before. They are actively working on it.


----------



## Oliver (Sep 7, 2020)

greggybud said:


> It _was_ thoroughly tested and fixed once before. They are actively working on it.



don't understand me wrong. i love cubase, but this issue is here since 200 years and according to support very tricky.
i doubt it!


----------



## greggybud (Sep 8, 2020)

Oliver said:


> don't understand me wrong. i love cubase, but this issue is here since 200 years and according to support very tricky.
> i doubt it!



I think it existed from the initial release of enable/disable feature.

Considerable beta time and effort was spent beginning about 2 years ago trying to sort multiple disable/enable midi issues out. It's an important feature especially for users of large templates. It_ was fixed _over a year ago, however in subsequent updates this particular problem (what is in the .gif) has crept back. Fortunately not many other enable/disable issues to my knowledge have returned. 

USA support basically takes issues, then iirc, checks their data base, and if they have no hits i.e solutions, forwards the issue to Steinberg with user crash logs, repros etc. I have no idea about other Steinberg support.

I can't remember the working _public _version since I'm on a C11b and don't keep numerous older 10.5 updates. Regardless, at the moment I don't think it's working on any releases. Since I turned this issue in, I check the progress fairly often. I'll _never_ say it will be fixed because I only beta test. However at this point, looking at the current progress of the behavior the .gif demonstrates, it looks promising to me.


----------



## hauspe (Jun 5, 2021)

I use big templates in Cubase as well and this issue is one of the most annoying issues I ever had with Cubase. Meanwhile one of my trailer templates fills ~28GB of RAM, lot of instruments disabled by default but multi instances like SSS or EWHWO are still "on" because of the missing midi input issue. For this very reason I had to buy additional DDR4 - 3600 MHz RAM which is not exactly cheap…


----------



## hauspe (Jun 5, 2021)

BTW there is s possible work around for all big instances you are not using by globally purging all instruments in KOntakt. For me it works not that bad.


----------



## Pridon (Sep 17, 2022)

It works here! 

Originally I thought it didn't work as I was trying it with sine and had no luck. But after that I also tried it with OPUS and all midi inputs where intact after disabling and enabling the instance!

Kontakt worked fine too and to my great surprise Sine worked also after a reboot, but its a bit strange, only works correct if i activate the instrument first, disarm it then arm it and then activate the midi in channels. In all cases outputs are not lost, it is just a bit sketchy with sine player on midi inputs. I'm on Cubase 12 silicon.


edit: It's not fixed after all , the first instance is fine but on the second instance and later instances midi inputs are lost.


----------



## hauspe (Sep 17, 2022)

Pridon said:


> It works here!
> 
> Kontakt worked fine too and to my great surprise Sine worked also after a reboot, but its a bit strange, only works correct if i activate the instrument first, disarm it then arm it and then activate the midi in channels.


Interesting workaround! You mean you disarm Cubase or the plugin/instrument?


----------



## greggybud (Sep 17, 2022)

Pridon said:


> Kontakt worked fine too


Did you create a 2nd instance of Kontakt and then check? Creating a first instance demonstrates correct behavior. Creating the 2nd instance, and all subsequent instances, demonstrates incorrect behavior with "missing midi"

Other testers checked this with other VSTI's with no difference.

Please review post 19 here in this thread with the attached .gif which demonstrates this.


----------



## hauspe (Sep 17, 2022)

greggybud said:


> Did you create a 2nd instance of Kontakt and then check? Creating a first instance demonstrates correct behavior. Creating the 2nd instance, and all subsequent instances, demonstrates incorrect behavior with "missing midi"


Which I can confirm after testing again. There is still no solution available.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 17, 2022)

I just started using midi tracks assigned to Instrument tracks for keyswitches. This bug puts a damper on that.


----------



## Pridon (Sep 17, 2022)

greggybud said:


> Did you create a 2nd instance of Kontakt and then check? Creating a first instance demonstrates correct behavior. Creating the 2nd instance, and all subsequent instances, demonstrates incorrect behavior with "missing midi"
> 
> Other testers checked this with other VSTI's with no difference.
> 
> Please review post 19 here in this thread with the attached .gif which demonstrates this.


Oh I see, thank you for bringing this to my attention, as I was building a template I was testing just one instance, on second instance the midi inputs get lost again on a quick check I did today, you are right. So it's not fixed


----------



## bcslaam (Sep 18, 2022)

One way around this is to load all instruments in VEPro and use the automation in VEPro via cubase quickcontrols to enable/disable the channels in VEPro instead. I do this now flawlessly.

I hate this bug but it seems inherent in Cubendo only. I had to move on and adjust to the above solution. I'll add that I only use rack instruments now, and condensed my VEPro server instances into a LOT less instances and only one of them is coupled. All those factors I found out the hard way.


----------



## greggybud (Sep 18, 2022)

The maddening thing is that this _was fixed_ for a short while. And that fix took months of testing and personal effort.

Be rest assured it's a known bug.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 10, 2022)

Still broken for me in Cubase 12 / Apple Silicon. I believe I built this template from scratch in Cubase 12. Looks fine when I save, one disabled Kontakt Instrument track with 15 MIDI tracks beneath that. But when I reopen the project the MIDI tracks are pointing to "Missing: Input 1." 

When you say rebuild the template, can I import MIDI tracks from another project? Do I need to trash my preferences?


----------

